# ACS Statutory Declaration / Employer Reference Letter / Reference From Colleague



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Hi,

I am in process of collecting experience letters from my past employers on ACS given format but my current employer is not willing to give me Exp letter.
I have following questions:
1- Can i get Statutory Declaration from any of my senior colleagues?'
2-Is there a specific template?
3- or it has to be on company's letter head?
4-Do i need to get it attested as well?

Looking forward to your helpful responses.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

1. SD from senior colleague works just fine.
2. Ref: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/platypus-den/469793-my-journey-australia-google-page-ranking.html for samples.
3. If the company is willing to give you, then prefer that one first. Otherwise, #1 works as well.
4. SD from senior colleague/ manager would need to be on a stamp paper and notarized. Otherwise, the letter from your company, and as well as all other supporting documents have to be certified true copies. Download Skills-Assessment-Guidelines-for-Applicants.pdf from ACS website. It has all the answers you seek.


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

Thankyou for your reply..i unerstood that i need to get SF from my colleague on stamped paper?and it has to be verified by notary?


----------



## maqsood041 (Jun 10, 2015)

My colleague needs to mention his details on my SD like his designation,contact details or anything else?


----------

